# Noisy Fluval Spec vs. Quiet Fluval Spec



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

My son set up 2 Fluval Spec nano tanks today. One is noisy. The other is silent. The filters are situated in exactly the same way, as far as we can tell. Both set to minimum flow. 

I have no idea what is making the difference and I can't see how to remove the impeller. 

He certainly can't use the filter in his room if it's going to kack like this.

Any ideas?

Edited to add: I've figured out how to remove the impeller, so I cleaned it and put it back in. I made sure that the pump was pushed firmly all the way down (there are suction cups). It's still noisy. I'd really appreciate any suggestions. For now, he's going to use both of them without the pump. That may mean using them without the heaters, too, because the water movement does keep the heat homogenous through the tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Heard back from Fluval -- they said to take the pump to the store for an exchange. But ... there's still a chance that there's just something loose in my setup. The other Spec is silent. Any suggestions?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You can try swapping the pump to the other and troubleshoot this way. You can also take the pumps out and run them underwater without it touching anything and listen for any sound. If one is noisier than the other then you know the pump is defective in some way. Could be a defective pump.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, good idea, Captured Moments! And very easy to do. Thanks!



Captured Moments said:


> You can try swapping the pump to the other and troubleshoot this way. You can also take the pumps out and run them underwater without it touching anything and listen for any sound. If one is noisier than the other then you know the pump is defective in some way. Could be a defective pump.


----------

